# Watering after Overseeding



## phil

I just overseeded my entire lawn and heavy seeded two large areas that got fresh topsoil. It's not raining this or last week, and it's been about 72-80 degrees every day. I have a couple rotating Orbit spray sprinklers that I've been moving around the yard about 45 minutes per area (not a lot of time compared to normal watering). Everything is topdressed to help with water retention and ultimately germination.

Does this sound correct? I feel like I'm putting too much water down. The yard dries up, but I also see some fungus developing.



Does that look bad, or should I just continue on with my watering until I seed good germination? I overseeded with TTTF last Saturday, so I expect to keep everything moist for another week or 10 days.

What do you think?


----------



## g-man

That's way too long. Normally it is 5-10min 3-5 times a day. Trying to increase the duration to reduce the frequency doesnt work. The key is to keep it moist.


----------



## phil

I've been doing about 45 minutes per area once a day. Maybe drop it to 10 minutes twice a day? That fungus scares the crap out of me.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Definitely 45 mins is too long for each zone. Light frequent irrigation is best when trying to grow seeds. Watering for that long can also cause washout and puddling in areas if your not carful. For sure go for 10 mins a zone at least 2, but even better 3 times a day.


----------



## Sinclair

I've been watering 10 minutes twice daily with excellent germination and seedling survival.

Putting down too much water at once causes pooling.


----------



## phil

Ok thanks guys. I haven't had any pooling occur yet, but I've also done only once a day. I just moved the two sprinklers after 15 minutes and will continue with that strategy. It's been 5 days of doing that, so hopefully changing the watering plan now is still ok and produce good germination.


----------



## pennstater2005

I've started watering at 5-10' each area 3x a day. Reduced to twice after three weeks. I did get a little of that fungus (or whatever it is) but it went away. I'm now watering 1x a day at a month from seed down.


----------



## phil

OK good. I'm glad to hear about that fungus going away. It's everywhere, and it makes me uncomfortable. I assume it's just from moisture and the general shade that I have in the lawn.


----------



## ericgautier

Did you use Milorganite during the overseed/or recently? If so, that is Mycellium and harmless.


----------



## phil

Yes Milo and Starter at bag rate. Could that be all that it is? That would be awesome


----------



## phil

How long do you guys think for germination of TTTF?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

phil said:


> Yes Milo and Starter at bag rate. Could that be all that it is? That would be awesome


100% that's the milo. I see it every time. Regardless you were watering to much. Do what the others said 5-10 a free times daily.


----------



## phil

Got it. Already changed timers and moving sprinklers accordingly. Was really worried about fungus....


----------



## Sinclair

I've seen that white fuzz after topdressing with compost too. Goes away in a few days.


----------



## kds

phil said:


> How long do you guys think for germination of TTTF?


I start seeing the green whiskers coming up through the peat moss right at 10-12 days. Like you, I also throw down milorganite and starter fert.


----------



## phil

I can't that long! I want to see the sweet sweet green of new grass now!!

I know I know....Patience is a virtue or something like that


----------



## Sinclair

My KBG starting coming up after 5 days. Supposed to be 14-21.

So....who knows!? :lol:


----------



## MarkAguglia

I watered 2x a day, morning and afternoon for 12 minutes each zone and had great results with germination using TTTF.


----------



## phil

Starting to see germination today!!!! I'll have to take a few pics tomorrow and post


----------



## jeffman2

pennstater2005 said:


> I've started watering at 5-10' each area 3x a day. Reduced to twice after three weeks. I did get a little of that fungus (or whatever it is) but it went away. I'm now watering 1x a day at a month from seed down.


What time do you set your sprinklers for?


----------



## jeffman2

What time do you set your sprinklers to run at?


----------



## pennstater2005

jeffman2 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've started watering at 5-10' each area 3x a day. Reduced to twice after three weeks. I did get a little of that fungus (or whatever it is) but it went away. I'm now watering 1x a day at a month from seed down.
> 
> 
> 
> What time do you set your sprinklers for?
Click to expand...

I don't have a timer. I water in the morning though while I'm drinking my coffee.


----------

